# I heard mummy for the first time today :-)



## Sunshine7155 (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought I would start an adoption diary partly for me and partly so I have something to look back on too!

After years of heartache through infertility then numerous miscarriages and more heart ache my DH and I decided to take a different route - the adoption route and it is the best decision we made 

We have had our son home for one week and he is a little joy to our hearts - every day he amazes me with how well he has coped with the change to his life and how much he is filling our lives too despite the initial shock of having to hit the ground running from day one!

Yesterday he noticed one of our cats for the first time and gently stroked her (not sure if she felt so keen lol ) and he is making more eye contact as a week ago there was none!  He has started holding his own cup when he drinks - he was babied in foster care and today he said mama over and over with a big grin on his face!  I never thought I would hear those words said to me  what a joy!!

He met his nanny and Daa today and has met his nana and grumps so he is gradually getting to know his wider family and they can't wait to be part of his every day life.....

Anyway this next week is going to be a test as his daddy is going back to work so let's see how things go as he already adores his daddy and the fun they have together.....

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Aww how lovely  xxx


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

How lovely - bet it was great to hear!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful  xxxx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

You must be on cloud 9, can't wait for that day xx


----------

